# Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox



## Thomas_H (4. Okt. 2007)

So Admins,
jetzt habt ihr den Salat, denn wir beantragen ein Copyright auf die ausgesuchten Farben in der Shoutbox,

Natürlich zählen hierzu auch die Schriften :


----------



## Chrisinger (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*

Dank mir natürlich 

es war ganz alleine meine IDEE


----------



## Thomas_H (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*

Jepp,

ich hab Pink, Comic Sans Kursiv und fett  

Ist hiermit reserviert 


Edit:

Geschmacksprobe hat ergeben:
Pink (9900FF) Fixedsys- oder so ähnlich und Fett.

Das war die Endauswahl- Jawoll


----------



## Chrisinger (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*

Isch hab CC6633 un Microsoft Sans Serif.

Aber sowas von mir :crazy: :


----------



## mume (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*

Meine Farbe ist
3300FF


Schrift ist
Font Face


ebenfalls Fett


----------



## nikita66 (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*

........... und ischhhhhhh habe die FARBEN  #009900 und #FF3300..... die eine nehem ich Montags, Mittwochs, Freitags und Sonnatgs und die andere Farbe die restlichen Tage  
Schriftart: Fond Face
Sind wir nicht alle ein bißchen BLUNA  :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: 
Vielen Dank schon mal  

LG
Elke


----------



## Thomas_H (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*

Korrektur liebe Admins,

ich habe mich jetzt für die Schriftart System entschieden.

Ich bitte also um Bestätigung :


----------



## sigfra (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*

Hallo...

isch nehm die Schrift


... Arial Black


....Farbe...#990033

Danke schon mal...


----------



## Thomas_H (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*

Jepp- liebe Admins : 

Nach mehreren Beschwerden und auch aus eigenen Erfahrungen benötigen wir selbstverständlich eine Grundeinstellung.

Also lasst uns nicht hängen :


----------



## WERNER 02 (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*

Und ich nehme alle !! Für jeden Tag ne andere !!

Hey ihr Admins,- wie heißt es, WENN MAN KEINE ARBEIT HAT, DANN SUCHT MAN SICH WELCHE.:   

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thorsten (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*

Moin,

ihr habt aber schon einen Clown gefrühstückt, oder? :crazy:

Kann mir einer von euch mal sagen, warum ihr nicht Chaten geht? 
Dort habt ihr Farben, Smilys, Schriftgrad und was weiß ich noch alles.

So ihr lieben User, denkt mal drüber nach...... :


----------



## midnite (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*

tach auch 
was denn fürn Shoutbox:? 
sehe ich bei mir nicht   


Gruß,

Tom


----------



## Chrisinger (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*

Ganz unten im PORTAL und im FORUM.


LG Chris


----------



## Thomas_H (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*

So einfach kommst du nicht weg Thorsten : 

Wir lassen uns nicht einfach in den Chat abschieben :


----------



## Chrisinger (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> So einfach kommst du nicht weg Thorsten :
> 
> Wir lassen uns icht einfach in den Chat abschieben :





GENAU............Gibt die FARBEN frei...................: 

LG Chris


----------



## Annett (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*

Moin.
Die Farben sind da.... fixieren geht nicht - Basta! 

Vor jedem Shout steht doch der Name - das sollte reichen, um den Überblick zu behalten.

Wollt Ihr fixe Einstellungen, geht in den Chat zum Schreiben. 
Dort könnt Ihr ein entsprechendes Profil anlegen und man sieht den Text auch viel länger (ohne blättern), als in der Box.
Wer noch nicht im Chat war - mit dem Foren-Nick dort neu *registrieren* und auf die Mail warten. 
(Ein Blick in den Spamordner hilft manchmal, wenns zu lange dauert.)


----------



## Thorsten (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> So einfach kommst du nicht weg Thorsten :
> 
> Wir lassen uns nicht einfach in den Chat abschieben :



*Wetten doch*! 

Es bleibt wie es ist, alles andere ist meinen bzw. Annett´s Beitrag zu entnehmen, ab in den Chat.


----------



## WERNER 02 (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*

COOL!!! *FARBENAUFSTAND im TEICHFORUM.*  Ich halts ja im Kopp nich aus!! 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Joachim (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*

Man, wasn hier nun wiedaa los ... 

@Werner
"WENN MAN KEINE ARBEIT HAT, DANN SUCHT MAN SICH WELCHE." dito  

@Thorsten / Annett
Jawoll, gebts ihnen! Immer druff - da gibt man denen den kleinen Finger und dann reißen se einem in der Nacht den Arm ab. phü....  

@Thomas_H und verbündete
Schließe mich meinen Kolegen an!  Aufgemuckt wird hier nich ...


----------



## Thomas_H (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*

Nene Admins : 

Ich bin dafür, wir machen ne Umfrage draus


----------



## Chrisinger (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> Nene Admins :
> 
> Ich bin dafür, wir machen ne Umfrage draus





Jetzt wird es Lustig.......... 

Ich bin auch fürne Umfrage 


Bitte liebe liebe MODS keine  

Lg Chris


----------



## Annett (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*

ohne Worte...............


----------



## Chrisinger (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*

Och mano ihr seid GEMEIN


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*

Hi Leute,

ich habs auch mal getestet, iss ja dolles Ding
ich reserviere mir =FFFFFF (iss weiß/transparent) oder so  

Könnte ich einigen anderen auch empfehlen


----------



## Thorsten (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*

Bevor das hier weiter ausufert  ...das Thema ist gegessen!

 Es wird nichts verändert, ende der Durchsage.





@ Jo
Der war auch nicht schlecht!!!


----------



## Joachim (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*

@Thorsten
Öhm, es ginge ja auch sowie so nicht ...


----------



## Petra (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*

Hallo @all

Was is denn hier los.
Es muss hier nichts verändert werden  oder was neues dazu kommen.
Unsere Admin's sind schon so gut drauf mit allem da brauchen wir keine Festen Schriftarten oder Farben geht in den Chat da habt uhr alles was ihr braucht.


----------



## Joachim (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*

@Petra
Danke!   

Aber ich denke, das war eh eher spaßig gemeint - oder isses so ernst rüber gekommen 

Wenn man bedenkt, wie früher mal die "Shoutbox" genutz wurde, als wir noch die alte phpBB Forensoftware hatten - da hat dort alle Nasen lang mal einer nen "Spruch des Tages" abgelassen und gut war ... 
Heute werden wir alle immer gleich soooo anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Chrisinger (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Resrvierte Farben in der Shoutbox*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Heute werden wir alle immer gleich soooo anspruchsvoll.



Sind ja auch ein anspruchsvolles und TOLLES Forum!!!!!!!


----------

